# OBS Engine Nano re wick my way



## Moerse Rooikat (22/2/18)

hi all 
here is how i re wick my single coil hope this helps 
and let me know if it helps so i know if i have to show the deul coil wen i do get it 
dry burn clean


get the size of cotton you need i pinch mine and compere it to the rot i used to make the coil


turn and pinch one side and stick it in 


do a pre trim and start to fluff it out 


fluff same more till half of cotton is left


now do the trim 


place it in the holes


wet her up


and screw back on and vape 
hope this help same one

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Spyro (22/2/18)

Looks good. I never thinned out my wicks, instead I would just pull out the little flat ends that happen when you cut the cotton. 

The engine is very forgiving though, so it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Looks good. I never thinned out my wicks, instead I would just pull out the little flat ends that happen when you cut the cotton.
> 
> The engine is very forgiving though, so it's hard to go wrong.


yes cant wait to get the duel 
any chance u selling yours ??


----------



## Spyro (22/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> yes cant wait to get the duel
> any chance u selling yours ??



I only just got it  

Will keep you in mind for dibs if I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/2/18)

Spyro said:


> I only just got it
> 
> Will keep you in mind for dibs if I do.


getting 2 next month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/18)

The OBS Nano is one of the most forgiving RTA's that you can find when it comes to wicking, and it gives good flavour. It would be a perfect first tank for newbies when they cross over from coils to rebuilding, yet they are not promoted for this by the Vape shops. 

I believe that the normal dual coil engine should be the same as they share a lot with the build deck. That's why I have 4 of them and will never part with them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

Lovely step-by-step there @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The OBS Nano is one of the most forgiving RTA's that you can find when it comes to wicking, and it gives good flavour. It would be a perfect first tank for newbies when they cross over from coils to rebuilding, yet they are not promoted for this by the Vape shops.
> 
> I believe that the normal dual coil engine should be the same as they share a lot with the build deck. That's why I have 4 of them and will never part with them!


i hate u 
fine i will just order 4 fore me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Just received obs engine dual coil. 
Flavour is great, however I am getting major spit back. I am using dual Clapton 6 wraps, 0.24ohms 25mm id, on a obs bat. 80 watt setting. 
Is it the wicking or the coil or something else ???


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/4/18)

coils is to high set in middle 
going to Renwick with new just arrived wire will post pics if i get there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> coils is to high set in middle
> going to Renwick with new just arrived wire will post pics if i get there[/QUOTE



I wanted the coils near the airflow so I set the coils high, but that is now the right way i guess. Will redo the coils.


----------



## Vaporator00 (19/4/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar, I'm sitting with the same problem .so much so that I just actually just put it back in the box and shoved it into the back of my cupboard.

Surprisingly I haven't had a wicking issue on any other rta/rda, not even the smok rba... And that's a tricky monster to wick for leakage


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/4/18)

new drip tips



wow the silver one is kicking it dam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> new drip tips
> View attachment 129605
> View attachment 129606
> 
> wow the silver one is kicking it dam


Silver looks good, but I prefer the PEI one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar, I'm sitting with the same problem .so much so that I just actually just put it back in the box and shoved it into the back of my cupboard.
> 
> Surprisingly I haven't had a wicking issue on any other rta/rda, not even the smok rba... And that's a tricky monster to wick for leakage


This tanks confuse me and driving me nuts. One tank leaks, the other gives flavour, one tank spits back, can't find any logic of why it happens. They are practically the same, they are suppose to heat up the coil, which heats the juice and eventually gives vapour. They should all be the same. This is one big mystery for me. So many variables that a tiny change makes a huge difference.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> This tanks confuse me and driving me nuts. One tank leaks, the other gives flavour, one tank spits back, can't find any logic of why it happens. They are practically the same, they are suppose to heat up the coil, which heats the juice and eventually gives vapour. They should all be the same. This is one big mystery for me. So many variables that a tiny change makes a huge difference.


n u got it wrong 
one tank works with mental one with fruits one with custards and so on and on goto have them all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Braki (19/4/18)

Funnily enough I never had a spit back. I just had bad burns. I'll stick to single coils for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/4/18)

Braki said:


> Funnily enough I never had a spit back. I just had bad burns. I'll stick to single coils for now.


lol 
se ma niks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Call me crazy but just found out that if u lay down and vape with this tank the spit back disappears and the flavour improves

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> lol
> se ma niks


I doubt this translation is correct

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Tanks empty, time to redo the coils. Which one should I choose @Moerse Rooikat ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (19/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 129615
> Tanks empty, time to redo the coils. Which one should I choose @Moerse Rooikat ??


They all work well in the engine.

I found the twisted has good flavour but it also needs rewicking more frequently.

I'd go for aliens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I doubt this translation is correct
> View attachment 129612


not at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/4/18)

ok the base pre dry fire


the height



after dry fire


then i wick


then a pre trim


then a brash


trim again one side to show


then stick in wet and vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/4/18)

the wire


----------



## aktorsyl (19/4/18)

Man, this thread brings back memories.
@TheV , maybe we should do that podcast after all.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Tried alien coils, but because of the post design it was not fitting, so used fused Clapton. Lowered the coil, wicked it a little tighter this time.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Spit back - reduced by 90%
Flavour - reduced by 90 % too !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Spit back - reduced by 90%
> Flavour - reduced by 90 % too !!


Thin out them tails, you can get away with a tighter wick in the coil, but if the tails are too thick there goes your flavour. Also, the wicking must not be so tight that you cannot still move the cotton without deforming the coil. The OBS is a very forgiving RTA when it comes to wicking. Good luck, hope you find your sweet spot. Many happy clouds to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (19/4/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Man, this thread brings back memories.
> @TheV , maybe we should do that podcast after all.


Less memories ... and more nightmares for me 
If we do go the podcast route I'd first have to get one of these tanks and figure out how to wick it so that it does that wonderful gurgle-dryhit combo. Should get it right on the first attempt

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thin out them tails, you can get away with a tighter wick in the coil, but if the tails are too thick there goes your flavour. Also, the wicking must not be so tight that you cannot still move the cotton without deforming the coil. The OBS is a very forgiving RTA when it comes to wicking. Good luck, hope you find your sweet spot. Many happy clouds to you


I did that rabbit ear wicking for it. Was not able to move the wick without holding it with a pair of ceramic tweezers. The tank will be empty after a few puffs. Will re-wick it. Spit back has started again. Will try to lower the coil even more.


----------



## Raindance (19/4/18)

TheV said:


> Less memories ... and more nightmares for me
> If we do go the podcast route I'd first have to get one of these tanks and figure out how to wick it so that it does that wonderful gurgle-dryhit combo. Should get it right on the first attempt



I seriously can not figure out how you managed this. I can however relate to not getting the results others speak about. My Serpent Mini leaked like a colander and dry hit like a sandstorm all on the same build. Kind of the same thing you got from the OBS. My OBS seems to forgive all my errors however.



Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I did that rabbit ear wicking for it. Was not able to move the wick without holding it with a pair of ceramic tweezers. The tank will be empty after a few puffs. Will re-wick it. Spit back has started again. Will try to lower the coil even more.



On the Nano I align the top of my coils with the top of the posts, seems to give the best flavor this way. Spit-back is the result of over saturation or to much juice on the coil. Same principle as dripping water on very hot oil applies where super heated vapor bursts through a covering layer of cool juice. Tends to be more prevalent when using low gauge Clapton type wires (26AWG covered by 32AWG) where significant amounts of juice gets trapped in the spaces between wingdings and burst to freedom under pressure.

You can try a slower ramp-up or high gauge Clapton's in the region of a 26 or 28AWG covered by something like a 38AWG or 40AWG where less juice gets trapped. Also, you may want to restrict wicking speed by not thinning out wick ends on a 3mm ID coil with tight but comfortable fitting wick. Those wicking ports are rather large and filling them up with wick (but not plugging them but leaving a small space for air bubbles to get through) will also help reduce over saturation.
Slower ramp up will also provide more even heating of juice resulting in even evaporation with no vapor being trapped under a layer of cold juice. Let me not even start on wicking material. For me cheap and nasty works best. Plain cheap as chips untreated organic cotton from a ziplock baggy has never let me down. Despite having packs of "miracle" wick of all sorts and price floating around I have yet to find one that outshines the simple stuff.

But, when all is said and done, in vaping there is no one size fits all and each of us has his own likes and preferences. Trick is to experiment and find what works for you and the gear you are using. 

Hope this is of some help.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl (19/4/18)

TheV said:


> Less memories ... and more nightmares for me
> If we do go the podcast route I'd first have to get one of these tanks and figure out how to wick it so that it does that wonderful gurgle-dryhit combo. Should get it right on the first attempt


Well yknow, I felt like living dangerously tonight. So I put on my Batman suit and everything, and built on my OBS Engine Nano for the first time in *literally* a year. No dry hits, no flooding, plenty of flavour. Crackling like a pan full of bacon, but suspect it's because my coil is sitting too low on the deck. Anyway, that's probably literally my first success story on the Nano. Just in time for a big juice vapemail coming in tomorrow, too.

In case this helps the few who are also struggling, this is what I did this time round:

- Plain roundwire Ni80 coils, 26ga. 5 wraps, spaced coil (I suspect this part may be important).
- 3mm diameter, combed the cotton only a liiiittle bit, not too much.
- Cut the cotton to a length where it goes into the juice holes about.. hmm, halfway I'd guess.
- Resistance is about 0.54, and I'm hitting it at around 27W for the most part.

Not sure if that helps any of you at all, but if you read back a few months you'll see multiple essays of me trying to troubleshoot my issues. My wicking is pretty similar to the OP's, I'm just using a different coil. The key though is that I'm using better cotton this time around. I had a janky A.F. batch of CBv2 last year.

PS: My first post again here in months (sorry guys, work had me floored to hell for quite a bit and I was pretty scarce around here - feels good to be back though!)

PSS: The grub screws on the Nano really are made of margarine, aren't they? Stripped the second one by now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (19/4/18)

Raindance said:


> I seriously can not figure out how you managed this. I can however relate to not getting the results others speak about. My Serpent Mini leaked like a colander and dry hit like a sandstorm all on the same build. Kind of the same thing you got from the OBS. My OBS seems to forgive all my errors however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a nice pic of what I described above, not mine but same as my builds on the OBS.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/obs-engine-nano-review.t35356/page-3#post-523704

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (20/4/18)

I've had my engine dual in my daily rotation for almost a year now and I had a lot of the same problems at first. What I do now is to use slightly smaller ID coils, at most a 2.5mm, built level with the post holes. Also, the one thing that helped me most (not saying it works for everyone, but it worked for me) was to let the tails go down slightly into the juice well after only a gentle fluffing, not thinning them out by much at all. This reduced the spitback without reducing flavor. The current build is 2.5mm ID ni80 claptons sitting at around 0.22. I vape it on a wattage curve starting at 67.5w for the first second going down by 2.5w every second. 

Don't judge me, I know it needs a re-wick, this is after about 2.5 weeks and 100ml of juice. It's first in line for tonight's pit-stop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/4/18)

Tried the above, for some reason the spit-back is back. Even without the chimney, the juice is popping.


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Tried the above, for some reason the spit-back is back. Even without the chimney, the juice is popping.
> View attachment 129791


What wattage are you vaping at and what is the resistance of the coils? That looks like some serious spitting you are having.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Anvil (20/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Tried the above, for some reason the spit-back is back. Even without the chimney, the juice is popping.
> View attachment 129791


I have never had it spit like that *ever*. And I've done some stupid k*k with mine. It has by far been the most forgiving tank I have. 

As above, what resistance and wattage are you running? Maybe there is another under-lying issue we are missing?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/4/18)

were you in cape town come make a turn by me will give you better wire to make coils 
looks like that demen killer wire they make the spit back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> What wattage are you vaping at and what is the resistance of the coils? That looks like some serious spitting you are having.


It was a twisted clapton at 0.5 ohms


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> It was a twisted clapton at 0.5 ohms


whats


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> were you in cape town come make a turn by me will give you better wire to make coils
> looks like that demen killer wire they make the spit back


Lol, yes it was a demon killer wire. Threw away that coil. Running a Clapton now, 0.5 resistance at 85 watts. Took ur advise and lowered the coil. 
Can hear it popping inside the tank, but not like the previous coil. It's not spitting the juices out anymore. I guess problem solved !!!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> whats


Running 85 watts flat no curves or any additional settings


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Lol, yes it was a demon killer wire. Threw away that coil. Running a Clapton now, 0.5 resistance at 85 watts. Took ur advise and lowered the coil.
> Can hear it popping inside the tank, but not like the previous coil. It's not spitting the juices out anymore. I guess problem solved !!!


thin your wick out more fore the popping to go away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (20/4/18)

I live for the pop. If it ain't poppin' it ain't no good. Also keeps the marauders away from my vape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> thin your wick out more fore the popping to go away.


Thin the wicks on the end or use less wick altogether ??


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thin the wicks on the end or use less wick altogether ??


ends try get it half to whats in the coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------

